# For Every Little League Team



## t001xa22 (May 3, 2012)

Don't you wish every little league ball park had these signs posted?


----------



## Justturnin (May 3, 2012)

It's sad that a poster like that has to exist.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ctubbs (May 3, 2012)

I coached the teams my daughter and son played on.  It is bad enough to have abusive parents attend the games, but I found it much worse for the kids when none of their parents showed up.  Many were the days we sat on the field until after dark waiting for a forgetful parent to pick up their own child after practice.

You are so right, there are way too many "adults" pouring out their own failures upon their "beloved" children and the kids of others.  We even had other coaches that believed they were coaching professional teams rather than allowing the kids to just have some fun and enjoy an outdoor activity.  

Sorry, off my soap box for a few.  Just another one of my pet peeves, and there are many others.  Thanks for allowing me to vent.

Charles


----------



## Haynie (May 3, 2012)

My oldest won't play little league because he "does not want to be yelled and called names by the other team and people watching."

I did not play little league because "my kind" were not allowed.

Too much Adults **** up too many things for little kids.


----------



## joek30296 (May 3, 2012)

I've said for years, they shouldn't allow parents or grandparents at the ball fields....my soapbox.

Joe


----------



## mredburn (May 3, 2012)

I umpired Little league for  19 years 4 nights a week, it was what I did to relax.  I once threw a coach off the field, Sr division, 15 /16 year olds, for the way he was yelling at his own team. Actually he was screaming and abusive.  I have warned the stands that they may cheer their team but they may not make remarks about the batter.  Most of the adults were great we had a few that needed an attitude adjustment. I umpired a game that erupted into a free for all after the game was over.  Had to call the Sheriffs department to excort the visiting team out.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 3, 2012)

Parents need to remember that the chances of their child going pro are very small. I had a friend that was way better than the rest of us at hockey and even went to Detroit's farm team. He was cut very early on. Being one of the best in town doesn't mean your one of the best in the nation. Most parents in the town I grew up in would say,"Relax, have fun, you aren't good enough to go pro so don't worry about it." Best advise ever.


----------

